# Best "Fail" Photo Contest!



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey guys  I'm a new member & just thought I'd hold a contest to get to know some more people  So this will be a funny contest, to see who's had the best fail! Heres some rules & guidelines 

-One entry per person (max of 3 pictures per entry)
-Must be your fail, not someone else riding.
-Can be of anything, a jumping effor, flatwork gone wrong, falling off, anything!
Heres an example of an entry









Sorry it's so big, but I cant get it to re-size 

Anyway, get entering & have fun! Deadlines for entries are July 22nd & I'll make a new post with the winners. There might even be prizes :wink:


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh, I've got some  

This is our beautiful, failed attempt at leg yielding. It just looks.. awkward.










This is the "I don't want to do anything so I'm going to have a strop" photo :')










And finally, this beautiful one shows what happens when your horse acts like it's running out, when in reality it's aiming for the high end of the cross pole, meaning you both get really unbalanced and knock the fence down *is embarrassed* . Ah well, you gotta learn from your mistakes 










So yeah, I've got some pretty good fails there hahah


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Always nice to see new UK members. 

I like your contest idea. 

Here's my favourite fail. Phoebe decided to execute a sliding stop and then jump from a standstill. Needless to say, I was not prepared, and I was not amused! lol I'm just a tad ashamed of this one...


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

haha i like this contest!! Can't wait to see what people post. and welcome to the forum 

sadly (or not so sadly pending how you look at it) i mostly ride alone. and if there are people watching or joining me ( HAPPY DAY gets kinda boring riding alone all the time) they usually dont have a camera. so my fails are rarely captured lol thought i have some funny stories!

anyways!

I actually dont know what happend here. im blaming it on im proper foot were as i forgot my riding boots at my boyfriends and so decided to wear mud boots... with stirrups that were to long.... yup *face palm*









heres one. i was riding my friends horse Teddy and neither of us realised how deep the snow got right there until sudenly we sunk up to his knee's! lol made for a cool looking picture though.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Love this thread idea! I wish I had some to add but most of my riding is done alone.

I might have to do some digging through old show photos, I have lots of fails that come to mind when I was a kid. Like getting my boot caught in the fence and getting pulled off...not 5 minutes after my mom finished preaching about my toes being out. Lesson learned  

Great pics guys, can't wait to see more!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

My fail. Everything was going well until he slipped


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I have sooo much to add to this... But I'll just go with these :wink: 
The pinto was a bratty little pony I rode on occcasion. He stopped at the jump, then took it anyway and...well, this happened. I have the video link if anyone wants to see the whole thing. 
The bay was a super spooky mare I did some work with. That was her first time jumping in the xc field in about 8 years, and she apparently thought 12 inches was too small. I did fall off, but held on like that for quite awhile... 
And then Roxy and I's failed (obviously) attempt at an oxar. She took it about 2 strides too early, despite my request that she wait, then got her feet caught up in it. Mares... She was totally fine though, just a little sore for a day or two. 

I can actually ride, I swear!


----------



## DealingJacks (May 29, 2011)

I'm a new member too, so I find this very exciting! 

Our fail photo doesn't seem too bad at first. But then you've got to keep in mind this was Jack's first show, and we entered in a walk-trot class, just to keep it easy for a first show. But Jack had different plans. He felt he deserved a canter class. When I finally got him out of a canter (about 5 minutes after the judges called for a walk), he was kind of angry. So here I am, trying to get him at a walk. This is his "I don't want to walk or back down to the bit, so I will raise my head as high as it can go and trot" AKA "Giraffe".










Needless to say, we didn't end up placing


----------

